# Dave Matthew's Guitar Playing = Best Part of the Band



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ya, their drummer is good, but almost lacking in emotional depth and artistic expression. I don't really like his voice, and none of the OG members match the artistry and innovation of his rhythm playing.

I'd really like to see him take a back seat with bela fleck, victor wooten and futureman in a powerhouse band.

That would be amazing.

Some examples of his playing:

JTR: 



Warehouse:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

A friend of mine sent me a couple of tunes. Good playing but I don't like his voice. He sounds like all those grunge vocalists. A non-distinctive baritone. But at least the Flecktones enjoyed a lot of exposure opening for them. I've seen them a number of times and they're always great fun with amazing musicianship and compositions. Bela is quite a musical phenomenon, as are the Wooten brothers.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> A friend of mine sent me a couple of tunes. Good playing but I don't like his voice. He sounds like all those grunge vocalists. A non-distinctive baritone. But at least the Flecktones enjoyed a lot of exposure opening for them. I've seen them a number of times and they're always great fun with amazing musicianship and compositions. Bela is quite a musical phenomenon, as are the Wooten brothers.


For sure. I love the Flecktones first few albums.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> For sure. I love the Flecktones first few albums.


I followed them up through their Live Art CD in 1996. And really like the studio albums, UFOTOFU, and Three Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest. The album they made a few years back when Howard Levy rejoined the band is pretty strong too. I prefer his keyboards and harmonica to the saxophone of Jeff Coffin.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> I followed up them up through their Live Art CD in 1996. And really like the studio albums, UFOTOFU, and Three Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest. The album they made a few years back when Howard Levy rejoined the band is pretty strong too. I prefer his keyboards and harmonica to the saxophone of Jeff Coffin.


I got into the Flecktones when Coffin was in the band. But I think I've come to take your perspective as well, he's more unique, but Coffin is great.

He plays for Dave Matthews now.

I've seen them with both levy and another time with Coffin.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I like them with Howard's piano. In fact one of their greatest pieces, imo, is the UFO title track which is a brilliant classically influenced composition by Bela. It's very different from their usual funk and jazz type stuff. The melody, inventiveness, split second timing and virtuosity of that piece really takes my breath away!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> I like them with Howard's piano. In fact one of their greatest pieces, imo, is the UFO title track which is a brilliant classically influenced composition by Bela. It's very different from their usual funk and jazz type stuff. The melody, inventiveness, split second timing and virtuosity of that piece really takes my breath away?


You got me listening to Bela now! There are a few good ones with Coffin though, here's a favorite:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I've got about 5 accumulated CDs with the band, including some with various guests. I wouldn't call them revelatory, but tend to like the good atmosphere & very varied music-making, as an occasional background listen ...


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

joen_cph said:


> I've got about 5 accumulated CDs with the band, including some with various guests. I wouldn't call them revelatory, but tend to like the good atmosphere & very varied music-making, as an occasional background listen ...


Are they all live?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I checked, and the 2CD ' Listener Supported', which I just heard the other day, is (1999).

But the 4 others are studio recordings, apparently without guests.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

joen_cph said:


> I checked, and the 2CD ' Listener Supported', which I just heard the other day, is (1999).
> 
> But the 4 others are studio recordings, apparently without guests.


Listeners is great! Hopefully you have Under the Table and Dreaming, Crash and Before These Crowded Streets as part of your 4 albums.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Listeners is great! Hopefully you have Under the Table and Dreaming, Crash and Before These Crowded Streets as part of your 4 albums.


Yes, they are there, together with 'Everyday' ...


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

joen_cph said:


> Yes, they are there, together with 'Everyday' ...


Everyday was the departure for the band, when they "sold out".


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> You got me listening to Bela now! There are a few good ones with Coffin though, here's a favorite:


Nice tune! Chris Thile on mandolin!

Here's a blast from the past.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Ya, their drummer is good, but almost lacking in emotional depth and artistic expression. I don't really like his voice, and none of the OG members match the artistry and innovation of his rhythm playing.
> 
> I'd really like to see him take a back seat with bela fleck, victor wooten and futureman in a powerhouse band.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I just don't see it.

Everything I've ever seen by him, is just a lot of strumming. No picking, no leads, just a lot of strummed chords. He seems very limited to me.

I am not saying his additions to the overall sound of the band, are bad, just that I don't see him as a good guitarist.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Simon Moon said:


> Sorry, but I just don't see it.
> 
> Everything I've ever seen by him, is just a lot of strumming. No picking, no leads, just a lot of strummed chords. He seems very limited to me.
> 
> I am not saying his additions to the overall sound of the band, are bad, just that I don't see him as a good guitarist.


Try satellite for finger picking. Also Jimi Thing.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

The man re-defined rhythm playing.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> The man re-defined rhythm playing.


I think the playing is pretty normal. For me the best part of the original song you posted was the different timing between the melody and the playing.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> I think the playing is pretty normal. For me the best part of the original song you posted was the different timing between the melody and the playing.


I just find his playing witty, original & catchy. All making me think it's great.


----------

